# Craftsman Router Crafter 720.25250



## maybmi (Jan 23, 2010)

Hello guys, I have a Craftsman Router Crafter, I am looking to sell

I bought it new looks like in 1982, well anyway,I have the router crafter, the orinigal box it came in, ( the drive adpaters 9 25256 in orinigal boxes, never used )

yes I have the important operating manual

well whats it worth to someone, I havent used it in almosyt 30 years

I live in Maybee Michigan 48159

if intrested get back with me, looking to clean out my garage

[email protected] thanks


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums Larry. Thanks for becoming a member.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to the router forum. Thank you for joining us. I trust you will find a buyer.


----------



## maybmi (Jan 23, 2010)

well guys, I sold it through Craigs list, it sold for $125.00, just to keep everyone informed, thanks


----------

